# Skjern Au -2011



## Costas (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Durch die gestiegene Nachfrage für Informationen  über die Skjern Au, macht es Sinn einen separaten Thread für das Jahr 2011 zu  eröffnen. Dadurch können wir hier alle relevante Informationen zur Skjern Au  sammeln, damit man sich schneller zurecht findet.

Ihr seid alle gern eingeladen, hier Informationen  darüber zu posten und natürlich Fragen zu stellen. Ich werde versuchen hier die  aktuellen News, Regelungen usw zu posten und wenn möglich auf Fragen zu  antworten.

Zur Anstimmung hier sind 2 Bildern aus Treffs mit Bordies an der Skjern Au in 2010::

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/6443/abskjern20101.jpg

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/7742/abskjernau2.jpg


Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue  Jahr!

Grüsse aus Dänemark #h

Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Durch die gestiegene Nachfrage für Informationen über die Skjern Au, macht es Sinn einen separaten Thread für das Jahr 2011 zu eröffnen. Dadurch können wir hier alle relevante Informationen zur Skjern Au sammeln, damit man sich schneller zurecht findet.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

danke für die lieben Wünsche,gehen natürlich zurück an dich.
Bitte noch eine Frage: Der Schrat auf Bild 1 im Vordergrund,
ist das der berühmte Skjern-Troll? :q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Costas,
freue mich, dass du diesen thread eröffnet hast, denn jetzt haben auch die lachs- und mefojäger die möglichkeit, sich informationen über dänemarks bestes lachsgewässser zu holen bzw. ihre erfahrungen den bordies zu übermitteln. 
Du bist ja ein kleiner profi, wenn´s um dieses fließgewässer geht und ich hoffe er wird sich gut entwickeln. So gut ich kann, werde ich mit meinem wissen, dieses thread unterstützen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Auch von mir ein "Frohes neues Jahr" an alle Skjern-Au-Interessierten.
Schön dass Du gleich einenen gesonderten Thread zur Skjern Au erstellt hast!#6
Das entlastet den Hvide-Sande-Thread auch ein wenig :q
Noch knapp 3 Monate bis zur Saison-Eröffnung und ich scharre schon innerlich mit den Hufen#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Gleich mal eine Frage zu den diesjährigen Regeln an der Skjern Au an Costas, da Du ja "an der Quelle sitzt":
Werden die Regeln wieder wie 2010 sein oder sind schon Änderungen absehbar/in Planung? 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Gleich mal eine Frage zu den diesjährigen Regeln an der Skjern Au an Costas, da Du ja "an der Quelle sitzt":
> Werden die Regeln wieder wie 2010 sein oder sind schon Änderungen absehbar/in Planung?
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Hallo 

Bis jetzt heisst es, dass es keine Änderungen bei den Regeln geben wird. Anträge und vor allem Wünsche für Änderungen gibt es jede Menge von allen Seiten. Es können also bis zum Saisonstart Regeländerungen auftreten. Ich werde sie dann hier posten, sobald sie auftauchen. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Auch von mir ein gesundes neues Jahr. Regeln wären gut, wegen der Planung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Frühaufsteher (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen,
und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2011.
Ich bin neu hier im Dänemark Forum, und werde vom 1 bis zum 3. April, zum ersten mal in der Skjern Au angeln.
Ich hätte gerne von euch Profis ein paar Tips.
Bis jetzt habe nur Mefos in der Ostsee gefangen.
Vom Flußangeln habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung.
Zum Fliegenfischen habe ein Loop Blueline 14 Fuß Klasse 9-10 
mit einer Loop Evotec CLW 8-12 mit einem Schußkopfsystem von Scierra (MWF V2) zur Verfügung. Ach ja eine Sage Rplxi 790-5 habe ich ja auch noch.
Zum Spinnfischen eine Sportex Kev Float 3 m mit 35 g Wurfgewicht und eine Sportex Black Arrow 3,30m 40-80g
mit einer Shimano Twinpower 5000 F.
Kann man dieses Gerät an der Skjern einsetzen?
Wo, wann, wie und mit was soll ich es versuchen?????????
Bei mir sind so viele Fragezeichen.#c
Zur Zeit versuche ich gerade Fliegen für die Skjern auf Loop-Haken zu binden.
Kann man mit denen etwas (an)fangen?
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen,
> und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2011.
> Ich bin neu hier im Dänemark Forum, und werde vom 1 bis zum 3. April, zum ersten mal in der Skjern Au angeln.
> Ich hätte gerne von euch Profis ein paar Tips.
> ...


 

Hallo Frühaufsteher,#h

habe ein bisschen Geduld.Costas wird deine Zeilen bestimmt
lesen,und dir die besten Tipps geben.:m
An deiner Stelle würde ich im Vorfeld nicht zu viel binden.
Vor Ort bekommst du die jeweils fängigsten Fliegen zu fairen
Preisen bei Costas im Geschäft.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Frühaufsteher

Wahrscheinlich bist Du jetzt schon im Bett, Du kannst es aber morgen früh lesen .

Beide Gerätekombinationen sind für die Skjern Au gut geeignet. Beim Fliegenfischen muss man je nach aktuellen Wasserstand und Strömmung die richtige Sinkklasse verwenden, um möglichst tief zu kommen. Das selbe gilt beim  Spinnfischen, wobei man dort das richtige Ködergewicht wählen mus, d.h. für das Frühjahr 18-30g.

Zu den Fliegemustern. Es wäre einfach gemacht, sich direkt vor Ort die  fängigsten Fliegenmuster zu besorgen. Das Gefühl, mit der selbstgebundenen Fliege einen Fisch zu fangen, ist jedoch schon was anders. 

Deine Muster sind klassische Lachsfliegen mit jungle cock. Seit vielen Jahrzenten beim Lachsfliegen sehr beliebt und fängig. Davon würde ich für April vor allem die gelbe Fliege vorziehen. Du könntest versuchen, auch mehr gelbliche Kombinationen zu binden, auch in Verbindung mit wenig orange und/oder schwarz. Die Feder dürften ruhig etwas grösser sein. Und vergiss nicht, die Widerhaken zusammenzudrücken #6.

In den letzten Jahren haben sich hier andere Muster besser bewährt, wie z.B. solche mit Kannincen-Zonker und/oder Gummibeinen. Dazu kommt, dass die einheimischen nun zu 90% mit Tubenfliegen angeln. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## leif88 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hi costas was für Spinner wären denn gut für Lachs


----------



## Frühaufsteher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Frühaufsteher
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bist Du jetzt schon im Bett, Du kannst es aber morgen früh lesen .
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe diese Fliegen auch als Tubenfliegen gebunden,
mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar welchen Vorteil eine Tubenfliege gegenüber einer auf den Haken gebundene Fliege hat.
Bist Du eigendlich am ersten April in deinem Laden?
Vielleicht können wir ja bei Dir vorbeikommen und du kannst uns dann in das Lachsfischen einweisen und uns die richtigen 
Köder und Angelkarten verkaufen.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Costas (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Hallo Costas, vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
> Ich habe diese Fliegen auch als Tubenfliegen gebunden,
> mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar welchen Vorteil eine Tubenfliege gegenüber einer auf den Haken gebundene Fliege hat.
> Bist Du eigendlich am ersten April in deinem Laden?
> ...



Ja, ich werde da sein. Wie immer erwarten wir an der Premiere sehr viele Leute. Letztes Jahr war der 1. April ein Feiertag und alles war geschlossen . Ich habe noch nie so viele Leute an der Skjern Au gesehen. Hoffentlich wird's an diesen Freitag nicht so voll sein. 

Zum Glück betreiben die meisten ein aktives Angeln, d.h. nach jeden Wurf geht man ein Paar Schritte flussabwärts. Das ist hier eine unbeschriebe Regel und ermöglicht einem, bei allen Stellen angeln zu können.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war der 1. April ein Feiertag und alles war geschlossen . Ich habe noch nie so viele Leute an der Skjern Au gesehen. Hoffentlich wird's an diesen Freitag nicht so voll sein.


 
Um diesen "Horden" aus dem Weg zu gehen, werde ich deswegen erst am 2.April anreisen und am 3. April das erste mal meinen Köder in der Skjern Au versenken ...allerdings passte das auch gut mit dem Wechseltag des gebuchten Ferienhauses #6. Wenn ich zeitig genug am Samstag den 2. April ankomme, werde ich auch schon mal bei Dir im Laden "einschlagen"|wavey:.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## woern1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Übrigens ist in der nächsten Ausgabe der Fisch+Fliege ein Revierbericht über die Skjern-Au drin.
Da werdens wohl noch paar Angler mehr dort....

TL

werner


----------



## uwe103 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Costas,

ich werde dieses Jahr Mitte April auch für einige Tage mit meinem Angel-Buddy hoch kommen. 
Wir wollen in Hvide Sane und mit Spinnrute und evtl. Fliege an der Skjern fischen. Wie war es zu dieser Zeit in den vergangenen Jahren unter der Woche? Waren viele Angler unterwegs?

Freue mich endlich auf ein persönliches Kennenlernen.


----------



## Costas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Uwe

Ich würde mich auch freuen, Dich persönlich kennenzulernen. 

Mitte April ist eine ausgezeichnete Zeit für das Lachsangeln. Dann sind nämlich die grösseren Exemplare unterwegs. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn dieses Jahr mehrere über 20 kg gefangen werden.

Es wird dann bestimmt viele Angler geben, es gibt aber genügeng Platz. Eine ungeschriebene Regel sagt, dass jeder Angler nach jeden Wurf ein Paar Schritte stromabwärts gehen muss. Daran halten sich alle, die diese Regel kennen. Insgesamt sind es über 60 km an Angelufer, dass man beangeln kann. Also genug Platz für alle. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## uwe103 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Costas

Danke für die Info. Ich würde sagen - wir sehen uns, bis Mitte April (schließlich brauchen wir ja auch die Erlaubnisscheine!)


----------



## LutzLutz (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

hey costas 
hab mir schon die andere seite durchgelesen die du mir im hvide sande thread geschickt hast, hört sich wirklich gut an.
da ich ein brandungsexperte bin wobei ich ja auch das ferienhaus gewonnen habe wollt ich dich mal fragen ob du nem anfänger wie mir auf diesem gebiet vielleicht tipps geben könntest wie und wo anfänger auf diesem gebiet mit was erfolgreich sein könnten.
ich hab ne sehr gute fliegenrute wobei ich noch nicht so wirklich gut damit werfen kann und ja gut blinkern kann ich  durch mefoangeln in der ostsee 

bin wirklich totaler anfänger auf dem gebiet, bei uns im verein wird gesagt ich könne nur brandungsangeln aber das umso besser  also behandel mich was das angeht wie ein kind ;D....achso falls du es nicht mehr weißt ich fahr ende april


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade auf meiner Digicam noch ein paar Bilder vom Juni 2010 gefunden. War ein schöner Ausflug! Dieses Jahr wirds nix mit Dänemark, aber nächstes Jahr ganz sicher!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe gerade auf der HP der SAS eine Neuigkeit gefunden, bei der ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob ich sie richtig und komplett verstanden habe, da mein dänisch doch eher rudimentär ist.
Hier der Text:
_*Laksekontingent* 
_
_Skjern Å Sammenslutningen har valgt at indføre et laksekontingent for lystfiskere i Skjern Å systemet. Laksekontingentet skal indløses af alle over 17 år, som ønsker at købe fiskekort til Skjern Å. Enkelte strækninger, hvor muligheden for at fange laks og havørred er begrænset, er undtaget for laksekontingentet. Se nederst hvilke.

Laksekontingentet kommer til at koste 100 kr. og vil kunne købes på de fleste større kortsalgssteder.
Kortet skal bæres tydeligt og udvendigt, således det er let for vore kontrollører at se kortet. Træffes man uden laksetegnet, vil kontrolløren kunne sælge laksekontingentet, dog til dobbelt takst. Såfremt man ikke kan/vil betale bliver man naturligvis bortvist. 

Baggrunden for laksekontingentet er ønsket om fortsat at udvikle laksebestanden i Skjern Å systemet. For at gøre dette er det nødvendigt at opretholde lakseudsætningerne på niveau med de senere år, hvor der er udsat mellem 125.000* og 175.000* laks. Udsætningsplanen for laks i Skjern Å beskriver udsætningsmulighed for mere end 200.000 stk.* De statslige fiskeplejemidler, fisketegnet, betaler kun for udsætning af 69.000 stk.*  

Udsætningerne har desværre ikke været fuldt finansieret. DCV har udsat laks for 4-500.000 kr. årligt, hvilket fra 2011 ikke længere kan lade sig gøre, da alle laks nu skal mærkes. Det er derfor en nødvendighed med flere penge, såfremt laksebestanden og laksekvoten ikke skal blive mindre i årene fremefter. 

Laksebestanden har udviklet sig positivt de sidste 10 år. Opgangen er oppe på mellem 3000 og 3500 laks. Det er imidlertid Skjern Å Sammenslutningens målsætning, at bestanden inden for de næste 10 år skal opnå et niveau på mellem 10 og 15.000 laks i årlig opgang. Det er samtidigt også et mål, at denne bestand skal være selvreproducerende. 

Udover udsætning af laks og evt. ørred, skal pengene fra laksekontingentet anvendes til forbedring af gyde- og opvækstområder eller til andre tiltag, som kan gavne bestanden fremadrettet.

Der har, fra nogle foreninger, været udtrykt ønske om, at friholde nogle af de øvre strækninger, hvor chancen for fangst af laks og havørred ikke er begrænset. Det er derfor bestemt, at følgende strækninger friholdes for laksekontingentet.

_

_Skjern Å og tilløb opstrøms Rind Å _
_Rind Å med tilløb _
_Vorgod Å opstrøms Nr. Vium Kirke _
_Ganer Å systemet _
_Tarm Bæk Systemet _
_Omme Å opstrøms Jullingsholm _
_Døvling Bæk _
_Karstoft Å_
_Skjern Å Sammenslutningen vil imidlertid opfordre alle til at løse laksekontingentet, idet forbedringer i nævnte vandløb også vil gavne eksempelvis stallingen.

*Alle udsætningstal er udregnet som 1 års udsætninger, men kan dække over såvel ½ års som 1 års.
_
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass jetzt für die Skjern-Au-Lizenzkäufer eine extra Abgabe von 100 DKK eingeführt wird zusätzlich zu der eigentlichen Lizenz? Diese Zusatzeinahmnen sollen dann wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe zur Finanzierung des Lachsbesatzes genutzt werden, da das DCV (Dansk Center for Vildlaks) in den letzten Jahren regelmässig grosse Summen "draufgelegt" hat.
@ Costas: Habe ich das im Grundsatz richtig verstanden? Diese Zusatzabgabe ("Laksekontingent") kann dann bei allen Karten-Ausgabestellen erworben werden, richtig?
Es geht mir nicht darum, gegen diese Zusatzabgabe zu protestieren, die 100 DKK extra sind mir schnuppe, ich will eben nur im April mit vollständigen "Papieren" an der Skjern Au unterwegs sein und da ich nicht ganz sicher bin, den Text komplett verstanden zu haben, frage ich besser nach.

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Mefo-Schreck
Du hast es richtig verstanden. Ich wollte mit dieser Nachricht noch warten, bis ich mehr über die Organisation des Kartenverkaufs erfahre, d.h. ob diese 100,- in den bisherigen Skjern-Angelscheine einberechnet werden oder ob sie separat verkauft werden. Sie werden anscheinend separat verkauft, ausser man findet eine einfachere Lösung bis Saisonbeginn. Sicher ist, dass man sie bei den ordentlichen Verkaufsstellen kaufen kann, gesehen haben wir aber noch nichts.  Letztes Jahr haben wir auch erst 1 Woche vor Saisonbeginn die Karten erhalten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Sorry, wenn ich Dir da vorgeprescht bin|wavey: aber ich scharre innerlich eben schon mit den Hufen:q aus lauter Vorfreude und schaue eben regelmässig auf die HP der SAS.
Ich werde mir meine Lizenzen ja vorher schon online über www.dagkort.dk organisieren aber so habe ich wg. dieser Zusatzkarte noch einen Grund mehr bei Dir an meinem Anreisetag (Samstag 2. April) im Laden vorbeizuschauen , das wollte ich ja sowieso. Die Anfahrt habe ich so geplant, dass ich es schaffe in Deiner Öffnungszeit Samstags (10-13 Uhr) mal kurz "Hallo" zu sagen und Dir die Vorderpranke zu schütteln :vik:.
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Ist ja recht ruhig um die Skjern geworden,dann werde ich meine selbst gebauten "Skjern-Wobbler" zeigen.Da es an der Skjern nur mit einen Drilling das angeln möglich ist und die "normale"wobbler schlecht laufen habe ich wie auch schon letzes Jahr mir wieder die Spezielen gebaut.
Einen sehr agressiven Laufeingenschaft haben die "Jungs",und laufen auch in der stärksten Stömung sehr stabil(brechen nicht aus)
Die Wobbler haben eine länge zwischen 8-9 cm und wiegen zwischen 12-16 gr ohne Drilling und gehen auf ca.3 m runter.
Habe letztes Jahr mit den Wobbler geangelt ,leider hatte ich nur paar bisse drau, konnte aber nicht den Fisch überlisten.
Mit meinen selbst gebauten Wobblern für  Forelle geht das sehr gut,aber ein Lachs ist nicht eine Forelle|kopfkrat
Der Costa hat die auch schon im Laden gesehen )
Ja dann .......#6ein Paar von den Jungs hier unten







http://img193.*ih.us/img193/7226/p1090264l.jpg


http://img228.*ih.us/img228/2518/p1090269o.jpg


http://img151.*ih.us/img151/7623/p1090279.jpg

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/294/p1090265.jpg

http://img809.*ih.us/img809/7820/p1090287.jpg

Gruß


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Selbstgebaut? #r#6
Dann wünsche ich Dir für dieses Jahr einen richtig dicken "Silberbarren" aus der Skjern Au mit den kleinen Kunstwerken!#h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke:g
Damit Wobbler an der Skjern mit einen Drilling gut laufen sollen muß man sich die selbst bauen.Da ich seit Jahren Wobbler zum Forellenangeln baue und damit auch sehr gut fange hab ich mir die auf die schnelle für die Skjern gebaut.
Gruß


----------



## leif88 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Sehr schöne Wobbler vie Glück))


Gruß Leif


----------



## salmonking (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

So nun habe ich mich auch hierher verlaufen,noch 29 tage dann werde ich die Lachse ärgern gehen,habe da noch ne rechnung offen mit einigen von denen:q!!!Freue mich schon sehr mal wieder an die skjern au zu kommen ,und hoffe es wird wieder eine erfolgreiche Saison!!!

Da ich nur 5min. vom fluss wohne stehe ich natürlich auch für fragen&antworten zu verfügung!!!

Guss Christian


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



salmonking schrieb:


> So nun habe ich mich auch hierher verlaufen,noch 29 tage dann werde ich die Lachse ärgern gehen,habe da noch ne rechnung offen mit einigen von denen:q!!!Freue mich schon sehr mal wieder an die skjern au zu kommen ,und hoffe es wird wieder eine erfolgreiche Saison!!!
> 
> Da ich nur 5min. vom fluss wohne stehe ich natürlich auch für fragen&antworten zu verfügung!!!
> 
> Guss Christian


 



Hallo Christian,#h

halte dir die Daumen,und bestell Costas einen Gruß 
von mir.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Jiepiieh, für mich sind es auch nur noch 31 Tage, bis ich meine Köder im Wasser der Skjern Au versenken kann (Anreise am 02.04., erster Angeltag 03.04.) :vik:
Habe auf der Homepage der SAS (www.skjernaasam.dk) gerade gelesen , dass nun auch die Lachsquote für 2011 festgelegt wurde. Sie bleibt unverändert gegenüber 2010, d.h. es dürfen wieder insgesamt 350 Lachse entnommen werden, davon 175 *über* 75cm und 175 *unter* 75 cm. Ich hoffe mich dieses Jahr in die Kategorie *über* 75 cm eintragen zu dürfen 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## salmonking (3. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Breiti ,und gruss wird weitergeleitet!!!

Werde dieses Jahr hauptsächlich mich aufs Fliegenfischen konzentrieren,nicht das das Spinnfischen kein spass macht ,aber an der fliegenrute ist der drill noch geiler ,konnte letztes jahr einen landen auf fliege und einige fehlbisse!!!Und zu Mefo ,ja das ist auch mein ziel mich in der liste über 75cm einreihen zu können, aber da steckt man ja leider net drin,was anbeisst!!!

Gruss Christian


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Christian!
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück an der Skjern#6

Ich möcht da auch hin!!!|rolleyes


----------



## okram24 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsch Euch viel Glück in der neuen Saison!
...und dass ich viele schöne Fotos zu sehen bekomme!

Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl nicht an die Skjern Au kommen, weil der Familienrat sich für Norwegen entschieden hat!

Ach und Christian, Du hast doch auch mit der Spinnrute eine gute Figur gemacht:vik:!


----------



## salmonking (4. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Marko ,glück kann man immer gebrauchen!!!
Ja das spinnfischen macht mir ja auch spass,aber dieses Jahr ist Priorität das Fliegenfischen,wenn es mit der Fliege net klappt werde ich auch mal umsteigen auf die Spinn rute,und meine Wunderwaffen wirken lassen#6,oh hast wohl das Bild noch auf deiner Digi gefunden wa,wenn ich so zurück denke war ein schöner Angel ausflug gewesen!!!

Gruss Chrsitian


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



salmonking schrieb:


> Und zu Mefo ,ja das ist auch mein ziel mich in der liste über 75cm einreihen zu können, aber da steckt man ja leider net drin,was anbeisst!!!
> 
> Gruss Christian


Das ist ja das was die "Geschichte" einerseits so frustrierend aber andererseits so faszinierend :vik: macht. 
Ich selber werde meine "Gunst" betreffs der Methode in meinen 3 Wochen Aufenthalt wohl auf Spinn- und Fliegenrute verteilen, die selbstgebaute Bi-Händer ist mir noch fremd aber ich will eben mal Routine mit einer 2-Handrute entwickeln, da habe ich noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit.
"Schau 'mer mal!" wie der "Kaiser" immer immer sagt
Vielleicht laufen wir uns an der Skjern Au auch mal über die Füsse, mit Costas und Otto habe ich schon Treffen verabredet.#h
Gruß MeFo-Schreck


----------



## salmonking (4. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Mefo 

Ja bin auch erst letztes Jahr mit der zwei hand rute angefangen,und möchte mich aufjedenfall noch verbessern in sachen wurf techniken usw.,und vor allem will ich endlich mal ne MEFO dieses jahr erwischen,was mir letztes jahr nie gelungen ist#q!!!Und wenn du magst lässt sich ein treffen bestimmt auch organisieren mit mir,da ich ja mit Costas ja in kontakt stehe,und immer gerne neue Leute kennenlerne!!!Denke mal zu der zeit wo du hier bist sind die chancen aufjedenfall sehr gross ,nen schönen Lachs oder ne fette Mefo zu landen!!!

Gruss Christian


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Bei mir auch schon alles gebucht für die 1 Woche Mai,es sind nur noch 55 Tage.:vik:#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@salmonking
Ja, genau die Chance auf 'nen *GROSSEN* Lachs hat mich dazu gebracht, im April zu euch hoch zu fahren #6 und in den 3 Wochen die ich in Skaven Strand ein Ferienhaus gebucht habe, lässt sich dann sicher über Costas ein Treffen organisieren. Neben der eigentlichen Fischerei durchaus auch mal abends bei mir im Ferienhaus bei einem gemütlichen Tuborg :q zum "klönen".
Und was MeFos aus der Skjern Au angeht, so habe ich Dir ja tatsächlich was voraus , meine allererste MeFo aus einem Fluss habe ich schon 1989 in der Skjern Au gefangen, damals im August ca. 100 m oberhalb der Brücke bei Skjern als sie noch begradigt war, eine super-knackige silberne 64er MeFo mit strammen 3,4 Kg Gewicht :vik:. Damals als Student war ich der knappen Finanzen wegen auf dem Campingplatz in Skjern abgestiegen.
Also bis in knapp 4 Wochen|wavey:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Team Flensburg 1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Lachsverrückte
Werde dieses Jahr auch mal an der Skjern oder Varde wildern, wenn es die Zeit denn zulässt.

Fischt jemand von Euch das DDC-Connect-System von Guideline???
Will mir auch eine 2Hand zulegen (ACT4 von Guideline)! Das System wurde mir empfohlen, da es sehr variabel ist! 
Alternative wären die Triple D Schussköpfe!

@ Costas: Hast Du mal ein Bildchen von Euren Fangfliegen (mit Gummibeinchen etc.)? Bin gerade im Binderausch!:q

TL Uli


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Im Shop von fisknu.dk sind hier http://www.fisknu.dk/group.asp?group=450 (speziell in der oberen Hälfte der Seite) die Zonker-Tubeflies abgebildet, die Costas erwähnt hat und die sich in den letzten Jahren an der Skjern Au bewährt haben. 
Die habe ich mit auch für meine Fliegen zum Vorbild genommen#6


----------



## Costas (8. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo 

Wie Mefo-Schreck schreibt sind diese gute Musterbeispiele. Wahlweise kann man noch Coneheads dazubauen.

Wir haben hier auch eine Serie von weiteren speziellen Fliegen, welche ich leider nicht ins Internet hinstellen darf, nicht einmal ins Webshop. Grund: Urheberschutz und Vereinbarung mit dem Binder. Bitte um Verständnis. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Ahaa, die besonderen werden also nur im Laden ausgestellt...:q
Wie gut, dass ich sowieso vorhatte, am 02.04. mal bei Dir im Laden aufzuschlagen:q:vik:.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Costas
Auch wieder im Lande|bla::m,wie ist das Wetter zur Zeit bei euch??
Gruß Roland


----------



## salmonking (8. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Mefo 

Tuborg:m,bin ich immer für zu haben,und Skaven ist ja net weit weg von Tarm,tja 1989 da lief ich noch um Tannebaum rum,aber dieses Jahr sollte es klappen bin gut gerüstet für diese Saison!!!

Gruss Christian


----------



## Costas (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Roland


Das Wetter ist wärmer geworden, d.h. 0-7 C und diese Woche sollten auch die letzten Eisschichten schmelzen. Soweit also "normales" Märzwetter.

Gruss


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Die Verkaufsstellen der früher von mir im Thread erwähnten "Lakskontingenter" , der Zusatzabgabe zur Stützung des Lachsbesatzes scheinen festzustehen (Quelle : www.skjernaasam.dk) und unser Costas ist natürlich mit dabei |wavey:
FiskNu, Centervej 3, 6880 Tarm tlf 96 81 20 30 mail: info
	

fisknu.dk
Korsholm, Jægervej 5, 6900 Skjern, tlf. 96 80 20 20  www.korsholm.dk 
Seatrout,  Viborgvej 97, 7400 Herning, tlf 96 60 60 65 www.sea-trout.dk 
Sportshuset, Åboulevarden 65 8700 Horsens, tlf.75626177

@ Costas: Du bist als Verkaufstelle genannt aber sind die Dinger denn schon tatsächlich bei Dir?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die Verkaufsstellen der früher von mir im Thread erwähnten "Lakskontingenter" , der Zusatzabgabe zur Stützung des Lachsbesatzes scheinen festzustehen (Quelle : www.skjernaasam.dk) und unser Costas ist natürlich mit dabei |wavey:
> FiskNu, Centervej 3, 6880 Tarm tlf 96 81 20 30 mail: info
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo 

Ja, sie sind schon hier.

Nachtrag: Diese Karte ist während des Angelns sichtbar zu tragen. Wir verkaufen diese zusammen mit einer Karten-Tragtasche und einem Halter (Clip) zur Befestigung an der Jakke/Veste.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Aha, also wie eine Vignette am Auto wie z. B. in Österreich


----------



## Costas (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Aha, also wie eine Vignette am Auto wie z. B. in Österreich



Ja genau....diese Vignetten (oder "Maut", wie sie dort heissen)  musste ich immer wieder lösen als in von der Schweiz nach Deutschland fahren müsste, um den Stau bei Bregenz zu vermeiden...und das für nur eine 10 km-lange Fahrt auf der Autobahn. Damit kann man Kohle machen. Aber richtig Kohle machte Ö mit den Bussen, da nur die wenigsten wussten, dass man bei AUtobahnbenutzung die Vignette Pflicht ist. Die Autobahn geht über die Grenze ohne Anhaltestelle. Es gibt zwar was Geschriebenes, ist aber leicht zu übersehen. Das Deutsche Fernsehen hat immer wieder über dieses berichtet.

An der Skjern Au  kriegt man wenigstens dafür 40 km Ufergewässer :q.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Mal 'ne Frage an die Lachs-Routiniers:
Hat schon mal jemand versucht 'nen Lachs mit einem "Lip-Grip" zu landen? Habe so ein kurzes Teil, dass ich gerne beim Hechtfischen nutze und überlege, ob es Sinn macht es mit einzupacken wenn ich Anfang April zur Skjern Au fahre.
Wie sieht das aus, kommen Lachse ähnlich wie Hechte (deren Maul ja recht breit ist) mit offenem Maul zur Landung?
Eure Meinung würde mich intersssieren, da so ein Teil beim Hechtfischen sehr geeignet ist, wenn man den Fisch releasen will. 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Mefo-Schreck

Ich empfehle Lip Grip nicht zum Landen von Lachsen. Man kann den Fisch dabei verletzen. Der Hecht kapituliert relativ schnell, nicht?. Ein grosser Lachs kann schnell wieder Kraft auftanken und bei der Landung dagegen kämpfen. Eben dort könnte der Schaden entstehen. Abgesehen davon kann ein Lipgrip die Wirbelsäule des Lachses brechen, wenn man nicht die andere Hand zum Stutz nimmt.

Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn Du 100% sicher bist, dass Du den Lachs behalten möchtest bzw. darfst. Hier sieht man manchmal welche mit einem Gaff unterwegs. Dieser sei nur für die grössten der Exemplare vorgesehen, wenn man sie fragt.

Ich habe immer einen kleinen Lipgrip mit, für den Fall dass Hechte auftauchen, was nicht selten der Fall ist. Dazu noch einen tiefen Lachsenkescher, der hinten an der Veste hängt. Dieser kommt nur dann im Einsatz, wenn ein grosser Lachs auf dem Haken kommt und ich sicher bin, er wird behalten. Sonst wird nur Handlandung praktiziert. Man hat ja sonst so wenige Herausforderungen, nicht wahr?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Besten Dank Costas!#6
Das is' ne klare Ansage, 'nen grossen Kescher nehme ich eh mit und wenn ich einen Fisch releasen will, werde ich möglichst die Handlandung mit Hakenlösen im/am Wasser praktizieren.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (18. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo

Der Saisonstart an der Skjern Au nähert sich an und ich möchte hier eine neue Meldung zu den Preisen schreiben.

Der Verein "SKJ-LF" (Strecke Frjord-Tarm-Skjern-Albaek) erhöht für die Monate April und Mai die Preise wie folgt:

Tageskarte: 200,- DKK (ab 1.6. 120,-)
Wochenkarte: 500,- DKK (ab 1.6. 400,-)

Die Karten wurden noch nicht erteilt. Bis anhin können immer noch Überraschungen kommen.

Sollte jemand bei Online-Stellen Karte für diesen Verein zum letztjährigen Preis gekauft haben, dann soll er sich mit der Verkaufsstelle in Verbindung setzten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Bei der Online-Verkaufsstelle von www.dagkort.dk sind diese neuen Preise schon hinterlegt auf der entsprechenden Seite http://dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=39

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Frühaufsteher (18. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Saisonstart an der Skjern Au nähert sich an und ich möchte hier eine neue Meldung zu den Preisen schreiben.
> 
> ...




Hallo Costas,
da kommt ja richtig Freude auf !!!:vik:!!!
welche Alternativen hat mann denn?
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Costas (19. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> da kommt ja richtig Freude auf !!!:vik:!!!
> welche Alternativen hat mann denn?
> Beste Grüße
> Der Frühaufsteher



Hallo 

Die Alternative ist die Borris-Strecke. Diese kosten dort neu auch 200,-/Tag in April und Mai aber nach wie vor 480,-/Woche.

@Mefo-Schreck
Betreffend dieser Online-Verkaufsstelle kann ich folgendes sagen. Sie stellen die Karten früh zum Verkauf, noch bevor die definitiven Preise festgelegt werden! Das Laksekontingent wurde auch erst kurzlich dort hingestellt. Wenn also jemand eine Tageskarte bis letzter Woche zu 100,- gekauft hat, oder eine Wochenkarte zu 400,- oder vielleicht irgendeine Karte für die Skjern Au im Februar ohne Laksekontingent besorgt hat und sich jetzt gutglaubend zurücklehnt, dann kann das teuer für ihn kommen. Wenn er beim Angeln vom  Kontrolleur ohne Laksenkontingent oder mit einer zu wenig bezahlten Tages-/Wochenkarte erwischt wird, dann kann ich nicht sagen wie hoch die Busse sein wird.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten seriöse Verkaufsstellen die Karten erst dann zum Verkauf anbieten, wenn die Preise definitiv festliegen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Frühaufsteher (26. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Frühaufsteher
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bist Du jetzt schon im Bett, Du kannst es aber morgen früh lesen .
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas,
ich habe in meinem Bindestübchen noch mal ein bischen getüdelt und mehr gelbliche Kombinationen mit längeren Haaren gebunden. Ich werde jetzt auch noch Tubenfliegen binden. 
Welchen Vorteil haben Tubenfliegen eigendlich gegenüber normalen Fliegen?
Ich habe noch so viele Fragen!#c
Wie führt man eigendlich die Fliegen im Fluß?
Wenn die Fliege flußabwärts schwimmt, dann schwimmt die Fliege ja rückwärts auf den Lachs zu.
Wenn ich die Fliege Flußaufwärts ziehe, dann muß Sie ja erst am Lachs vorbei bevor dieser die Fliege sehen kann.
Kann man die Fliege auch flußaufwärts fischen?

Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Soooooo in 48 h sind vielleicht schon die ersten Lachse der Skjern Au "auf Landgang" , ich selber werde wohl in rund 90-92 h (Sonntag morgen) meine Köder erstmals in der Skjern Au versenken können :g

Wie sehen denn jetzt die Prognosen der Skjern-Au-Spezis für die ersten Tage unter Einbeziehung der aktuellen Situation (Wasserstand, Wassertemperatur, Trübung etc.) aus?;+:g
Mann ich halt's fast nicht mehr aus |supergri am liebsten würde ich heute schon nach Norden "durchstarten"  muss aber noch bis Freitag durcharbeiten#q#q#q|supergri

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@ 996
Mach mal Deinen Briefkasten leer |supergri, ich kann nix schicken/Deine PN nicht beantworten weil bei Dir voll ist#h


----------



## angler1996 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

mach ich


----------



## Michael_05er (31. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Soo, ich wünsche allen hier Petri Heil zum Saisonstart. Ich werde erst im nächsten Jahr wieder nach DK kommen und hier nur voller Wehmut mitlesen. Trotzdem allen Glücklichen viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Lachsjagd!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. März 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Dir Michael!|wavey:
Dafür werde ich Dir dann nächstes Jahr feste die Daumen drücken, versprochen!#h

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist es denn gelaufen an den ersten Tagen an der Skjern Au?

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (4. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo 

Es wurden reichliche Lachse und Meerforellen gefangen, wobei die meisten Lachse Niedergänger waren. 

Boardie "Frühaufsteher" und sein Kollege waren hier 2 Tage angeln und haben 2 Lachse und 1 Mefo gefangen. Vielleicht kann er uns später mehr darüber berichten.

Bordie Mefo-Schreck ist auch hier, bestens vorbereitet und in Lauerstellung .

Updates folgen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Norgeguide (4. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Das hört sich ja schon gut an,#6
Bordie Norgeguide wird ab nächsten Sonnabend auch mit ins geschehen eingreifen. Hoffe sehr das ich ein Treffen mit Mefo-Schreck zustande kriege.
Last also noch ein paar Fische drin, möchte nämlich auch mal einen Lachs am Band haben.
Also bis in 14 Tagen.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Die von Costas beschriebene Lauerstellung stimmt bei mir immer noch |supergri, Lachse und MeFo bei mir bisher leider Fehlanzeige :c, es sind also noch Fische für Dich da, Norgeguide #h
Hatte heute auf Wobbler unterhalb der Gjaldbaek Bro einen heftigen Einschlag, konnte ihn leider nicht festnageln ...aber morgen ganz bestimmt  
Spätestens sobald hier was passiert, werde ich mich hier wieder melden :g

Gruß
Axel


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die von Costas beschriebene Lauerstellung stimmt bei mir immer noch |supergri, Lachse und MeFo bei mir bisher leider Fehlanzeige :c, es sind also noch Fische für Dich da, Norgeguide #h
> Hatte heute auf Wobbler unterhalb der Gjaldbaek Bro einen heftigen Einschlag, konnte ihn leider nicht festnageln ...aber morgen ganz bestimmt
> Spätestens sobald hier was passiert, werde ich mich hier wieder melden :g
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Axel,#h

morgen ist er noch 5 Gramm schwerer.Eine gute Entscheidung
noch einen Tag zu warten.#6

Hol ihn dir.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (6. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,#h
> 
> morgen ist er noch 5 Gramm schwerer.Eine gute Entscheidung
> noch einen Tag zu warten.#6
> ...



Oder leichter...normalerweise nehmen die Aufsteiger ja keine Nahrung zu sich. #c


----------



## okram24 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn aktuell mit den Fängen an der Au aus?
Sind die Limits schon ausgeschöpft?#c

Gruß Marko


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn aktuell mit den Fängen an der Au aus?
> Sind die Limits schon ausgeschöpft?#c
> ...



Ja,Limits bereits voll


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Sssstrike!!:vik::vik::vik:
Heute gegen 18:30 Uhr durfte ich einen Skjern-Au-Lachs mit 80 cm und 5,0 Kg "verhaften".#h
Gefangen auf einen 25 g "Hansen Namsos" Blinker mit der Rute, die ich mir extra für diesen Trip auf einen 10' langen Spin-Blank von TAC (von tackle24.de) aufgebaut hatte. Sauberer Fight in zügiger Strömung und selbst die erstmals praktizierte Handlandung per Schwanzwurzelgriff funktionierte perfekt! An Land gezogen, fiel der widerhakenlose Drilling dann sofort aus dem Maulwinkel (puuuh #6)
So ein Tag so wunderschöööön wie heute ...|laola:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Petri Heil! Ein schöner Fisch!
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Gratuliere,

den hattest du ja auch verdient.|schild-g
Dann hast du ja jetzt Zeit für die Heringe.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Euch!|supergri

Na mal schauen, was ich in der noch verbleibenden Woche noch mache, Heringe wären noch 'ne Option aber ich habe ja auch noch ein Mitnahmekontingent von 2 MeFos aus der Skjern Au offen 
Mein Kumpel Markus, der leider heute schon heim muss (ich bringe ihn heute Abend zum Flieger nach Billund) hatte schon am Mittwoch mit einem strammen 66 cm MeFo-Rogner (3,5 Kg) zugeschlagen und vorgelegt(siehe Bild).:vik:

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## leif88 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Schöne Fische Jungs ich werde mein Glück leider erst im Sommer versuchen

Gruß Leif


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Na dann wünsche ich Dir für den Sommer schon mal "Knaek og braek", "tight lines" und "Petri Heil" und drücke Dir die Daumen!:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## knutemann (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Axel
Fettes Petrie zum Lachs:k
Hat dein Kumpel nicht eine ganz fette BaFo gefangen|kopfkrat



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Danke Euch!|supergri
> 
> Na mal schauen, was ich in der noch verbleibenden Woche noch mache, Heringe wären noch 'ne Option aber ich habe ja auch noch ein Mitnahmekontingent von 2 MeFos aus der Skjern Au offen
> Mein Kumpel Markus, der leider heute schon heim muss (ich bringe ihn heute Abend zum Flieger nach Billund) hatte schon am Mittwoch mit einem strammen 66 cm MeFo-Rogner (3,5 Kg) zugeschlagen und vorgelegt(siehe Bild).:vik:
> ...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin Axel
> Fettes Petrie zum Lachs:k
> Hat dein Kumpel nicht eine ganz fette BaFo gefangen|kopfkrat


 
Nee, nee, war schon eine MeFo, die sich schon leicht ins Hochzeitskleid gewandet hatte...aber schön wär's gewesen, so 'ne BaFo 
Im Hochzeitskleidchen bekommen auch die MeFos rötliche Punkte aber die schwarzen Flecken waren nicht rundlich wie bei der BaFo sondern mehr x-förmig (siehe Bild).
Wobei die Unterscheidung, rein zoologisch gesehen, ja sowieso nicht sauber ist, da Meer-,See- und Bachforelle alle die gleiche Art sind (Salmo Trutta) und nur unterschiedliche Standortformen darstellen. Wenn man z.B. 2-jährige Bachforellensetzlinge in Salzwasser verbringt (mit Übergangsphase im Brackwasser) werden die auch in Wachstum, Aussehen und Verhalten wie Meerforellen... 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (16. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Axel

Gratuliere zum schönen Fang!!! Deine Entschlossenheit und seriöse Köderauswahl hat sich schlussendlich ausbezahlt. :m

Markus hat mich noch vor seiner Abreise besucht und von der  wunderschönen Mefo berichtet. Es ist richtig, dass sie im Fluss so stark  abfärben können. Klar, sie ist leicht mit einer Bachforelle zu  verwechseln. Nicht selten habe ich mit Angler gesprochen, die von  "Rekord-Bachforellen" geredet haben. Sie waren aber auch "nur" Mefos. #c

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Dir Costas für die Glückwünsche!
Auch wenn meine Lachs-Entnahmequote nun "durch" ist, werde ich die kommende, mir noch verbleibende Woche natürlich noch nutzen und weiter fischen, vielleicht wartet der eine oder andere aufregende Drill noch auf mich
Ausserdem habe ich ja noch 2 MeFos "offen".
Danke Dir schon mal für Deine Top-Beratung im Vorfeld meines Urlaubs und dann auch seit 2 Wochen hier vor Ort!#6
Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch das eine oder andere Mal diese Woche bei Dir auftauchen#h
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## anschmu (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Sssstrike!!:vik::vik::vik:
> Heute gegen 18:30 Uhr durfte ich einen Skjern-Au-Lachs mit 80 cm und 5,0 Kg "verhaften".#h
> Gefangen auf einen 25 g "Hansen Namsos" Blinker mit der Rute, die ich mir extra für diesen Trip auf einen 10' langen Spin-Blank von TAC (von tackle24.de) aufgebaut hatte. Sauberer Fight in zügiger Strömung und selbst die erstmals praktizierte Handlandung per Schwanzwurzelgriff funktionierte perfekt! An Land gezogen, fiel der widerhakenlose Drilling dann sofort aus dem Maulwinkel (puuuh #6)
> So ein Tag so wunderschöööön wie heute ...|laola:
> ...


:vik:Großes Petri Heil ! Mach weiter so ! Andreas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Sssstrike!!:vik::vik::vik:
> MeFo-Schreck


Ja dann ......
#a#a|jump:|jump:|schild-g


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

"Mange Takk" auch an Euch beide für die Glückwünsche!#g#h|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## leif88 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Mefo-Schreck ich werde dir berichten wie es war

Gruß Leif


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hier habe ich mir etwas für die Skjern vorbereitet,hoffentlich werden die Fische auf meine selbstgebaute Köder beissen|kopfkrat
http://img706.*ih.us/img706/6168/p1090521f.jpg

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/4123/p1090523.jpg


http://img848.*ih.us/img848/6476/p1090527.jpg


http://img638.*ih.us/img638/2060/p1090525.jpg


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hier habe ich mir etwas für die Skjern vorbereitet,hoffentlich werden die Fische auf meine selbstgebaute Köder beissen|kopfkrat
> http://img706.*ih.us/img706/6168/p1090521f.jpg
> 
> http://img688.*ih.us/img688/4123/p1090523.jpg
> ...


 


Die Farbgebung dürfte jedenfalls in die richtige Richtung
gehen.:m
Die 2. Frage wäre die Lauftiefe.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

2Die werden Tief laufen(Spinner-gewicht zw.22-25 gr)
Wobbler 14 gr ,Lauftiefe bis 3 Meter im Fluß
Gruß roland


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> 2Die werden Tief laufen(Spinner-gewicht zw.22-25 gr)
> Wobbler 14 gr ,Lauftiefe bis 3 Meter im Fluß
> Gruß roland


 



Damit liegst du absolut richtig.#6

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit diesen Schmuckstücken.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Tief laufen ist wichtig! #6
Das passt gut!

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Living Dead (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Wie läuft es zur Zeit an der Skjern?  Ich wollte vielleicht mal Mi+Don hoch fahren.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Damit liegst du absolut richtig.#6
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit diesen Schmuckstücken.
> 
> ...


Danke#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Heute nachmittag (16-19 Uhr) waren die kleinen MeFos (untermaßig) unterwegs und gierig
Neben dem "unser täglich Hecht-Schnapper (ca. 55 cm) gib uns heute" :q hatten 4 kleine MeFos (alle ca. 35-38 cm) auf der Fjord-Strecke meine Tuben-Fliege zum fressen gern|wavey:
Ist zwar nix zählbares und an der 2-Handfliegenrute nicht wirklich spektakulär aber unterhaltsam war's schon.
Mal schauen was der von mir geplante Frühstart morgen da bringt...|kopfkrat

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## anbohl (20. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Costas!

eine frage an dich. ich bin absoluter anfänger. hab mal versucht auf fünen auf mefo. außer ein paar kontakte und einen verlorene, nichts gehabt. hab eine 2,70 steckrute bis 60 gr. shimannorolle 2500 und 4000 mit geflochtener fireline, ein paar mefoblinker und wobbler. bis ab den 23.04 bei euch oben. kann ich als anfänger am skjern versuchen, oder ist das mehr für erfahrene? hast du vielleicht tips für mich? will auf keinem fall auf pute und take. danke im voraus!


----------



## Costas (20. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



anbohl schrieb:


> Moin Costas!
> 
> eine frage an dich. ich bin absoluter anfänger. hab mal versucht auf fünen auf mefo. außer ein paar kontakte und einen verlorene, nichts gehabt. hab eine 2,70 steckrute bis 60 gr. shimannorolle 2500 und 4000 mit geflochtener fireline, ein paar mefoblinker und wobbler. bis ab den 23.04 bei euch oben. kann ich als anfänger am skjern versuchen, oder ist das mehr für erfahrene? hast du vielleicht tips für mich? will auf keinem fall auf pute und take. danke im voraus!



Hallo Anbohl

Die Rute mit der 4000er Rolle sind die bessere Kombination. Die Mefo-Blnker und -Wobler kannst Du zu Hause lassen |supergri. Das ist leider der Fehler, den viele Besucher an der Skjern Au machen. Sie schleppen ganze Kisten von Kunstköder, welche an der Skjern Au entweder die falschen Farben oder vor allem die falschen Schwimmeigenschaften haben. Schade eigentlich für das Geld für die Angelkarten.

Ich  empfehle immer, hier vor Ort beim Kartenkauf nach den aktuellen Top 5 oder Top 10 Köder zu fragen. Dann hast Du die besten Chancen, was auf dem Haken zu kriegen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## anbohl (20. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

danke costas!

so wie ich dich verstanden habe, kann ich als anfänger mein glück versuchen. dann sehen wir uns vor ort. ich freue mich schon den "spezi" kennenzulernen

gruß, andre


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Bei Costas bekommst du alles was du für die Skjern brauchst,war selbst da und konnte eine große auswahl an Köder sehen.
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin,

beim europäischen Lachsangeln muss mental wie geräteseitig alles top-end sein.
Wenn überhaupt, hast Du in der Regel nur einen Schuss.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## LAC (20. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@ MefoSchreck
habe gerade gelesen, dass du einen lachs gelandet hast, herzlichen Glückwunsch -  SUPER!
Gruß Otto


----------



## salmonking (22. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin @ All 

Habe hier mal einen kleinen vorgeschmack auf die Skjern Au
,habe mich gestern endlich mal mit dem Axel (Mefoschreck) zum Skjern Au fischen getroffen und muss sagen das es ein sehr interessanter Tag gewesen war,das Wetter war Traumhaft 22grad und wind gleich null,der Lachs blieb leider aus aber dafür durften wir jede menge andere kleine salmoniden vehaften die nachher eigentlich schon eher lästig wurden,will nicht lügen aber geschätzter weise waren es ca. 25-30 an der zahl!!!Gefischt haben wir mit Spinnrute so wie auch 2 Hand Fliegenrute ,köder waren kleinere Spinner ab 17gramm auf wärts bis 25gramm schwere Condom spinner und  Hansen Namsos Blink,mit der Fliegenrute Hauptsächlich Tuben fliegen!!!

Hier mal ein paar bilder vom Treffen und einige die ich mal geschossen habe am Fluss:















                                                                                                         Bei Fragen stehe ich auch gerne zu verfügung!!!




Gruss Christian  :m


----------



## Norgeguide (22. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Tach Freund,
wieder zu Haus ,so eine Woche ist doch nix.
Auch ich hatte die Freude mich mit Mefo-Schreck zu treffen und an die Skjern zu gehen. Für mich war es das erste mal dort und es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ausser einen Anfasser bei mir der aber einschlug wie ne Bombe und einem kurzen Drill beim Axel hatten wir auch nur die kleinen Selbstmörderforellen die sich sofort auf kleine Köder stürzten.#d
Die Tipps vom Costas sind übrigends echt Gold wert. Meine Mefo Blinker hätte ich getroßt zu Hause lassen können.
Es war ein toller Tag und dazu habe ich nen tollen Typen kennen gelernt mit dem ich wohl noch öfters in Kontakt treten werde.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. April 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo zusammen,

Auch ich habe nun nach 3 Wochen an der Skjern Au wieder nach Hause gefunden (wenn auch widerwillig :q ).

@LAC/Otto: Danke für Deine Glückwünsche. Sorry, aber irgendwie hat das mit einem weiteren Besuch bei Dir und der Lydum Au nicht hingehauen...mal schauen, beim nächsten Mal dann.|wavey:

@ Norgeguide/Stefan: Auch mir hat der Tag mit Dir viel Spass gemacht und das Kompliment mit dem "tollen Typen" kann ich nahtlos zurückgeben #6 , das schreit nach einer Wiederholung!

@ Salmonking/Christian: Das gleiche wie für den Tag mit Norgeguide gilt auch für unseren gemeinsamen Donnerstag am Fluss, das war schon verrückt wie sich die kleinen "Biester" von Mefos (15-20 cm) auf jeglich Köder in allen Grössen mit einer Todesverachtung sondersgleichen stürzten, sogar noch heftiger als am dem Mittwoch mit Norgeguide. Auch dieser Tag schreit nach einer Wiederholung!#6
Die von Dir erbetenen Links und meine E-Mail-Adressen (wg. der Originalfotos) schicke ich Dir noch heute per PN.

Wer auch einen Trip an die Skjern Au plant, sollte unbedingt Costas kontaktieren und in seinem Laden in Tarm "aufschlagen", seine Tips sind Gold wert und in seinem Laden gibt es alles was man für eine erfolgreichen Lachsjagd an der Skjern Au braucht.
*Danke Dir noch mal für alles, Costas!!!*#6

Fazit: 3 tolle Wochen liegen hinter mir mit rund 100 h am Fluss in denen ich viel gelernt habe, speziell auch zur "Arbeit" mit der Bi-Händer-Fliegenrute (Danke, "Fluefiske" !). Es wurde die von mir erwartete harte "Arbeit" |supergri. Auc wenn die Skjern Au inzwischen ein Top-Lachsgewässer ist, freiwillig anspringen tun sie einen nicht!
In den rund 100 h am Wasser konnte ich einen Lachs erfolgreich landen, einen weiteren grossen Lachs (von Dänen auf 10 Kg+ geschätzt) leider nur 15 min drillen bevor ich ihn verlor (schluchz |uhoh, hatte 2 weitere kräftige kurze Kontakte in der Länge von wenigen Sekunden (einen davon am Mittwoch bei der Tour mit Norgeguide), einige kleine BaFos (bis 30 cm)und Hechte (bis 60 cm) und enorm viele kleine MeFos von 15 cm bis knapp unter Maß , wass einiges erwarten lässt auch für die MeFo-Fänge der nächsten Jahre.

Die Entwicklung an der Skjern Au und diesen Thread werde ich auf jeden Fall noch intensiver verfolgen als noch vorher|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck

Bis denne


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo
Eine Woche Skjern sind zu ende,sehr viele Stunden am Wasser verbracht und einen Laks von 1,03 und 9,5 kg #h gefangen!
Es war  sehr schwer ,das Wasser wurde immer flacher ,und dann die starke Sonne,aber ich hatte glück und konnte den Laks fangen.Habe den auf eine Aspire Rute WG 20-50  und 4000 Certate 3500 mit 0,25 Stroft (mono.):g:m gefangen.Als der Biss kam war ich so überascht das ich nichts machen konnte ,weil der Laks mir sofort ca.30 m Schnur von der Rolle nahm,habe für den Fisch ca.15 min.gebraucht um den zu Keschern.Ein Traum ,kann ich nur sagen,die haben richtig kraft|uhoh:
Konnte noch vier Forellen von ca.35-40 cm fangen und zwei Barsche.Danke Costas für deine Tip´s.!!Gruß Roland
http://img51.*ih.us/img51/2098/p1090639u.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Costas (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Roland

Dickes Petri zu Deinem Lachs....was für ein Prachtexemplar :m.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke Costas#h
P.S.Meine 0,25 Stroft hat gehalten|supergri


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Auch von mir ein dickes fettes "*Petri Heil"* zu diesem Traumfisch!!#6#6:vik:|wavey:
Gefangen auf einen Deiner Eigenbau-Köder?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes fettes "*Petri Heil"* zu diesem Traumfisch!!#6#6:vik:|wavey:
> Gefangen auf einen Deiner Eigenbau-Köder?
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Danke ,ja den Fisch habe ich auf  einen Eigenbau Spinner gefangen.Da ist die freude doppel so groß#::a


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Danke ,ja den Fisch habe ich auf einen Eigenbau Spinner gefangen.Da ist die freude doppel so groß#::a


Das kann ich mir vorstellen#6, mir ging es ähnlich, da war zwar nicht der Köder Eigenbau aber die Rute war ein Eigenbau speziell für den Zweck "Lachsfang"
:vik:

Gruß 
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

So ist es,nebenbei mußte ich feststellen das kleine Köder besser sind an der Skjern.Ob das Spinner oder Fliegen sind ,klein fängt besser.#c


----------



## Costas (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> So ist es,nebenbei mußte ich feststellen das kleine Köder besser sind an der Skjern.Ob das Spinner oder Fliegen sind ,klein fängt besser.#c



Das stimmt....generell gesagt. Der Köder muss klein sein, aber schwer genug - je nach Wasserstand und Strömmung. Dieses Jahr war aber ein ganz besonderes Jahr. Da der April so wenig Regen hatte, war der Wassserstand so niedrig wie selten zuvor. Deswegen haben kleinere Muster (Fliegen und Spinner) mehr Erfolg gebracht. Sonst kann man in April und Mai ruhig etwas grössere Muster nehmen.

Diese Woche sind starke Regenfälle angesagt, das Ganze kann sich schnell wieder ändern. Das ist ja das Schöne beim Angeln - die Herausforderung!

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Costas,#h

es gibt schon seit längerer Zeit keine aktuellen Infos über
die Fänge.
Würdest du uns bitte auf den aktuellen Stand bringen?:m

Und gibt es Neuigkeiten von der geplanten Lachsfarm? Die
allgemeine Empörung ist ja schnell eingeschlafen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> es gibt schon seit längerer Zeit keine aktuellen Infos über
> die Fänge.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
betreffend der lachsfarm, sammle ich momentan noch einige unterschriften, da ja die listen die man dir zugeschickt hat und du mir überreicht hast, recht mager aussahen. Das waren in meinen augen nur zuckungen. Inzwischen habe ich mehrer seiten, jedoch auch diese sehen noch dünn aus. Es kommen jedoch noch welche dazu und in etwa zwei wochen werde ich sie weiterleiten zu den zuständigen stellen. 
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, werde ich auch noch einige berichte schreiben, wo ich die problematiken der lachsfarmen aufliste u.a. auch eine in dänemark, die dann in den medien veröffentlicht werden. Für diese berichte brauche ich jedoch etwas zeit, da sie hand und fußfest sein müssen, es sind ja keine postings im anglerboard die ich blind schreiben kann.

Jürgen, ich habe ganz bestimmte vorstellungen, förmlich ein konzept, wie es laufen soll und so wird es realisiert, mehr kann ich nicht machen. Es läuft aber bei mir am rande, da ich momentan mich mit andere arbeiten befasse, die viel wichtiger für mich sind. Ich benötige also noch ein wenig zeit, da ich es nicht zwischen tür und angel schreiben kann, denn ich bin momentan auch viel unterwegs.
Dieses zur situation, aber du hast recht es ist viel wind gemacht worden und jeder hat sein senf dazu getan und sich dann verkrochen. 
Dieses kenne ich zu genüge bei den vereinen, jeder hat etwas zu sagen - machen richtig wind und sich wichtig in der gemeinschaft. Hackt man nach, stellt man fest, dass kaum einer bereit ist, etwas zu tun. Ich habe mal eine ausredenliste angelegt, sie sind so schlau, dass ich ihnen die ausrede schon im vorfeld sagen kann |supergri  Ich bin gemein, aber so ist die wahrheit, deshalb ist es so ruhig hier geworden, es geht ihnen halt am arsch vorbei. 
Die jetzt auf mich kacken und schimpfen, weil sie so nicht sind, sollen mir eine unterschriftenliste zusenden - werde sicherlich jetzt reichlich bekommen :q:q:q
Gruß Otto


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo
Es soll sine Lachsfarm gebaut werden ,* WO *,das höre ich zum erste mal.Kanst du etwas mehr dazu schreiben
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es soll sine Lachsfarm gebaut werden ,* WO *,das höre ich zum erste mal.Kanst du etwas mehr dazu schreiben
> Gruß


 


Hallo Rolf,#h

in den ersten 2-3 Februarwochen ist im Hvide Sande Thread
sehr viel drüber geschrieben worden,schau mal rein.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke für die Info Jürgen.Gruß Roland
P.S.Du hast dich leider verschrieben ,ich bin der Roland und nicht Rolf#h#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Jürgen.Gruß Roland
> P.S.Du hast dich leider verschrieben ,ich bin der Roland und nicht Rolf#h#6


 


|peinlich      :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es soll sine Lachsfarm gebaut werden ,* WO *,das höre ich zum erste mal.Kanst du etwas mehr dazu schreiben
> Gruß



Hallo, sie soll an der schleuse gebaut werden und zwar auf der nordseite vom fjord, an ende den langen reihe der schwarzen ferienhäuser - dort war mal eine fischfarm.
Nun bekommt hvide sande ja einen hochseehafen, da kommt es nicht mehr so genau drauf an, ob das gewässer jetzt auch noch durch die zuchtfarm negativ belastet wird - alles im sinne des volkes :q :q


----------



## okram24 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo alle zusammen,

gibt es denn keine Neuigkeiten mehr von der Skjern Au?

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> gibt es denn keine Neuigkeiten mehr von der Skjern Au?
> 
> Gruß Marko


 



Hallo Marko,#h

unser guter Costas ist wohl etwas schreibfaul geworden.
Werde nächste Woche mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihm reden.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

..... |schlafen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Es wurde und wird weiterhin an der Skjern Au gefangen, so besagt das zumindest die Homepage der Skjern-Au-Vereine www.skjernaasam.dk. Es scheint aktuell bloss kein schreibender Boardie vor Ort zu sein :q
Christian/Salmonking, Du könntest Dich auch mal wieder rühren...|wavey: 
Es wurde bisher sogar so gut gefangen, dass seit letzter Woche schon das jährliche Fanglimit für die grossen Lachse (grösser 75 cm) erreicht ist, d.h. es dürfen nur noch Lachse unter 75 cm entnommen werden.
Aktuell (08.06.2011, 8:30 Uhr) wurden bisher 341 Lachse und 83 MeFos gefangen, der schwerste Lachs wog bei einer Länge von 115 cm 18 Kg.
Ganz aktuell (gestern) ist eine Meldung eines 118 cm langen Lachses aus der in die Skjern Au mündenden Vorgod Au, dessen Gewicht allerdings unbekannt ist, da er wg. des oben erwähnten Fangstopps für Lachs>75 cm wieder released und nicht gewogen wurde.
Sowohl der April (mit 208 Lachsen) als auch der Mai (mit 125 Lachsen) waren jeweils Rekordmonate, die Skjern Au ist also schon wieder auf dem besten Wege, den Saison-Rekord von 2010 (1143 Lachse) zu "knacken".


----------



## Costas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Guten Morgen 

Mefo-Schreck hat die wichtigsten Eckdaten schon geschrieben. Man muss auch wissen, dass seitdem die Fangquote für grosse Lachse aufgebraucht ist, sind viel weniger Angler unterwegs. Man hat also jetzt gute Chancen einen zu fangen. Einfach ist es nach wie vor nicht, man muss immer Zeit und Geduld investieren.

Eine andere Neuheit ist die eingeführte Schonzeit für Äsche, welche von jetzt an bis Mai 2014 gilt. Dies gilt für ganz DK! Der Äschenbestand ist in den letzten Jahren so stark zurück gegangen und glücklicherweise haben die Behörde dieses Jahr noch während der Saison mit dem Totalverbot reagiert. 

Noch eine Meldung für Fliegenfischer aber auch Naturfotografen: Die Maifliegen sind unterwegs #6.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Mefo-Schreck hat die wichtigsten Eckdaten schon geschrieben. Man muss auch wissen, dass seitdem die Fangquote für grosse Lachse aufgebraucht ist, sind viel weniger Angler unterwegs. Man hat also jetzt gute Chancen einen zu fangen. Einfach ist es nach wie vor nicht, man muss immer Zeit und Geduld investieren.
> 
> ...


 


@ Costas,#h

na bitte,geht doch.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


P.S.

Danke Axel.#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Gern geschehen, Jürgen!|wavey:

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Leute 
kann mann denn auch mit der einhand da fischen #hlg andre


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> kann mann denn auch mit der einhand da fischen #hlg andre


 



Hallo Andre,#h

wird MeFo-Schreck bestimmt noch was zu schreiben.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Christian/Salmonking, Du könntest Dich auch mal wieder rühren...|wavey:
> ....



@Mefo-Schreck
Das kann er zur Zeit leider nicht....frag ihn am besten selbst |supergri.

@Andre
Man kann durchaus mit einer 1-Handrute in der entsprechenden Klasse (8/9) angeln. Der Spassfaktor ist dann umso grösser, wenn was dran beisst. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> @Mefo-Schreck
> Das kann er zur Zeit leider nicht....frag ihn am besten selbst |supergri.
> 
> @Andre
> ...


 
@Costas, Ok dann werde ich Christian wohl mal anrufen müssen, da er auf Mails nicht reagiert #h

@Andre
Eine Lachs an der starken Einhandrute *macht sicher Laune*, speziell wenn's ein "Dicker" ist|supergri, ich hatte im April an einer 2-Hand der Klasse 10 mal ein kleines "Tauziehen" über 15 min mit einem grossen Lachs (von einem dänischen Zaungast auf 10Kg + geschätzt), welches ich leider verlor (ausgehakt). Schon das war Adrenalin pur... wenn auch leider in dem Fall mit unglücklichem Ende für mich :c#h


----------



## okram24 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke für die neuen Beiträge!
Entlich ist hier mal wieder etwas Leben drin!

Was ist denn mit Christian? (Kann mich vieleicht mal einer per PN auflären?)
Ich war ja letztes Jahr auch einen Tag mit ihm an der Skjern Au unterwegs und wir haben lustige Stunden in einer grandiosen Natur verbracht!

Gruß Marko


----------



## salmonking (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Moin ,

das ich nix geschrieben habe hat einen grund,weil ich zur zeit leider verhindert bin zu Fischen,weil ich Dussel in ne Bandsäge gegriffen habe, und meine Hand in letzter zeit leider nicht zum Fischen brauchbar war,habe deshalb nicht sehr viel zeit an der Skjern Au verbringen können,und deshalb auch nichts berichten können!!!

@ Mefo 

habe deine Emails bekommen und möchte mich dafür bedanken ,für die guten ratschläge ,werde aber das thema erst im winter angreifen und dich mit fragen belästigen , da ich gut gerüstet bin ,für diese saison!!!

ab nächster woche werde ich wieder angreifen ,und vielleicht einiges berichten können!!!

Gruss Salmonking (Christian)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

In 'ne Bandsäge greifen??? Auuuua, sowas macht man doch nicht!|uhoh:#h
Gut dass die Hand anscheinend noch dran ist|supergri.
Ich wünsche weiter gute Besserung und "Knaek og Braek" für die nächsten Wochen.
Was die "Belästigungen" im nächsten Winter angeht: Immer her damit#h
Gruß
Axel MeFo-Schreck


----------



## leif88 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

So bin am 16.Juli in Hs wollt mal fragen was man für Gerät braucht ist eine 2,m70m lange Spinrute mit -40g Wg und eine Rolle(Blue Arc falls die Marke nötig ist) mit geflochtener ok? Köder werde ich  bestimmt bei Costas bekommen

gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> So bin am 16.Juli in Hs wollt mal fragen was man für Gerät braucht ist eine 2,m70m lange Spinrute mit -40g Wg und eine Rolle(Blue Arc falls die Marke nötig ist) mit geflochtener ok? Köder werde ich bestimmt bei Costas bekommen
> 
> gruß Leif


 



Passt #6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Wie schon Jürgen schrieb, passt Dein Gerät und was Köder angeht: Hör auf Costas!#6 
Seine Tips sind Gold wert :q 
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## leif88 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Das werde ich tun, Dsnke

Gruß Leif


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Eigentlich zähle ich schon seit dem letzten Jahr wieder die Tage ...
Endlich geht es im August wieder nach Norre Nebel.
Möchte mich gern mal an der Skjern Au versuchen, schade, daß die Quote für die ü 75 schon erreicht ist. Aber ne´tolle MeFo würde mich ja auch schon sehr beeindrucken.
In meinem Heimatgewässer stelle ich eigentlich den Zandern, Barschen, Rapfen und Hechten nach ...
Aber auch da hat das Gebiet ja einiges zu bieten.
Bin mal auf Eure Tip´s und Trick´s gespannt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Na dann wünsche ich schon mal "Knaek og Braek"!#6
Und auch ein Lachs der "Klasse unter 75 cm" macht Laune, sowohl beim Fang als auch in der Küche 

Gruß 
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Danke für die guten Wünsche !!!
Aber wenn man zur MeFo schon liebevoll " der Fisch der tausend Würfe " sagt, dann wird das bei den Lachsen wohl nicht einfacher sein.
Kann mir jemand konkret posten wie sich das jetzt genau mit der neuen Lachsabgabe verhält. Hab da bisher kaum was gefunden,   zumindest nicht in deutscher Sprache ... |kopfkrat

Wie ich aus dem Forum entnehme ist da wohl Costa ein guter Tip, erst recht vor Ort.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Die Lachsabgabe (100 DKK) musst Du als eine Art "Lachsvignette" ansehen. Wenn Du in der Skjern Au fischen willst, musst Du sie *EIN MAL* kaufen, unabhängig davon ob Du eine Tages-, Wochen oder Jahreslizenz an der Skjern kaufst. Die Einnahmen aus dieser Vignette werden ausschliesslich für die Aufzucht und das Aussetzen von Junglachsen verwendet.
Diese "Lachsvignette" muss *sichtbar* an der Kleidung getragen werden, bei Costas bekommst Du zusätzlich zur Lachsabgabe (ein Stück starkes Papier in Grösse einer grossen Visitenkarte) eine Plastikhülle mit Schnapper, so dass Du das Teil an die Jacke klippen kannst.
Costas ist sowieso die beste Quelle für Infos über den aktuellen Status an der Skjern Au.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Leute,

ist denn keiner mehr oben, der etwas berichten kann?

@costas: Wie sieht es z.Z. bei euch aus?

@leif88: Bist Du schon wieder zurück? Wie war Dein Tripp an die Skjern Au?

Für mich geht es dieses Jahr nach Norwegen, mal sehen was da geht!

Gruß Marko


----------



## leif88 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Ja wir waren letzte Woche da mein Beuder hat einen kleinen Hecht gefangen und einen großen Barsch im Drill verloren ich hatte einen Nachläufer nur von einem kleinen Lachs und mein Vater hat wohl eine ordentliche Meerforelle im Drill verloren was mich eigentlich nur gestört hat waren die vielen Hänger im Kraut aber sonst hat es spaß gemacht

Gruß Leif


----------



## Costas (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist denn keiner mehr oben, der etwas berichten kann?
> 
> ...



Hallo Marko

Der Juli ist normalerweise der ruhigster Monat an der Skjern Au. Dank starker Regenfälle in den letzten 2-3 Wochen und tiefen Sommertemperaturen waren die Fänge sehr gut. Ab heute sind die Temperaturen stark gestiegen und es wird lang trocken bleiben. Die Erwartungen sind also weniger gut.

Norwegen hört sich interessant an. Naturmässig sicherlich ein Erlebnis, angeltechnisch hoffentlich auch. Wir warten spannend auf Deinen Bericht?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



leif88 schrieb:


> Ja wir waren letzte Woche da mein Beuder hat einen kleinen Hecht gefangen und einen großen Barsch im Drill verloren ich hatte einen Nachläufer nur von einem kleinen Lachs und mein Vater hat wohl eine ordentliche Meerforelle im Drill verloren was mich eigentlich nur gestört hat waren die vielen Hänger im Kraut aber sonst hat es spaß gemacht
> 
> Gruß Leif



Hallo Leif

Warst Du echt schon hier? Haben wir uns verpasst?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## leif88 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Nein haben wir nicht ich hab bloß nichts gesagt weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob du es bist wir waren letzten Donnerstag bei dir erinnerst du dich noch an die Zwillinge einer davon war ich danke noch mal für deine Ratschläge


----------



## anschmu (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Wetter ? Hallo Costa ! Bin am Samstag mit Freunden am Bjerrelysee in Fjelstervang  ! Was sagt den der Wettergott vor Ort ? Regen oder Sonnenschein ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## Costas (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Leif
Klar kann ich mich an Euch erinnern. Schön zu hören, dass Ihr etwas "action" erlebt habt. :m

@Andreas
Ich habe Dein Vorhaben im anderen Thread mitverfolgt. Du bist wirklich verrückt, für einen Tag nach oben zu fahren. Andererseits fahren andere 1000km zum Fussbalspiel oder zu einem Konzert....also wieso nicht auch zum angeln?

Das Wetter wird am Freitag/Samstag bis 25 warm und ohne Regen. Dafür meistens bedeckt und halbwegs haltbar. Samstag Nacht kommt ev. etwas Regen, spätestens am Sonntag.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## anschmu (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Costas schrieb:


> @Leif
> Klar kann ich mich an Euch erinnern. Schön zu hören, dass Ihr etwas "action" erlebt habt. :m
> 
> @Andreas
> ...



Vielen dank! Für die schnelle Antwort ! Was tut man nicht alles aus einer Laune heraus ! Wie du schon sagst andere fahren 1000km für ein Fußballspiel ! Gruß Andreas:m


----------



## leif88 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Costas ja am Wasser hat es auch spaß gemacht wir haben noch mit einem gesprochen der hatte aber auch nur eine 2kg Mefo die er wieder zurückgesetzt hat

Gruß Leif


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. August 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Damit dieser Thread nicht "untergeht"  #h :
Seitdem es in DK auch mal wieder geregnet hat und die Pegel wohl etwas gestiegen sind, kommt wieder Bewegung in die Lachsfänge an der Skjern Au, seit Mitte Juli geht es deutlich bergauf mit den Fangzahlen und jetzt kommt ja erst noch die "heisse Zeit", in der in den letzten Jahren immer die zwar trendenziell kleineren aber zahlenmässig überlegenen "Sommerlachse" kommen. All das ist wie immer nachlesbar auf der Homepage der Skjern-Au-Vereine www.skjernaasam.dk.
Um das Jahr 2011 mal mit dem (bisherigen Rekord-)Jahr 2010 zu vergleichen:
Es gab einen Rekord-April (208 Lachse), einen Rekord-Mai (125 Lachse), einen mässigen Juni (41 Lachse) und dann wieder einen Rekord-Juli (101 Lachse) wenn man den Gesamtfang bis Ende Juli 2010 mit dem Gesamtfang bis Juli 2011 vergleicht, ist die aktuelle Saison mit 80 gefangenen Lachsen noch im Vorsprung#6 .
Also an Alle in der Nähe: Packt die Ruten, schärft die Haken und ran ans Wasser! #a Jetzt kommt die Zeit, in der man an ehesten mit einem Lachs rechnen kann!
Für Alle, die noch einen Lachs entnehmen wollen: Es dürfen keine Lachse >75 cm mehr entnommen werden (schon seit Anfang Juni), bei denen <75 cm sind aktuell (05.08. 15:30 Uhr ) noch 131 Stück zu Entnahme "offen".

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Seit heute ist an der Skjern au auch Entnahmestopp für die "kleinen" Lachse unter 75 cm, die Quote ist aufgebraucht (siehe Startseite www.skjernaasam.dk). Es darf zwar bis Ende September noch weiterhin auf Lachs gefischt werden aber *nur noch mit "Catch & Release".* Meerforellen können natürlich im Rahmen der persönlichen Quote (2 MeFos pro Person und Jahr) noch entnommen werden.
Auch der August 2011 war ein Rekordmonat, es wurden alleine in diesem August mindestens 461 Lachse in der Skjern Au gefangen (August 2010 waren es 344) . Es könnte sein, dass sich die Zahl noch erhöht, da noch Meldungen aus dem August "nachtrudeln" könnten.
Insgesamt ist die Skjern Au wieder ganz klar auf dem Weg zu einer erneuten Rekordsaison:vik:.
Allen, die das Vergnügen haben, noch in den nächsten 4 Wochen in der Skjern Au fischen zu können, wünsche ich noch heisse Drills!#6
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Seit heute ist an der Skjern au auch Entnahmestopp für die "kleinen" Lachse unter 75 cm, die Quote ist aufgebraucht (siehe Startseite www.skjernaasam.dk). Es darf zwar bis Ende September noch weiterhin auf Lachs gefischt werden aber *nur noch mit "Catch & Release".* Meerforellen können natürlich im Rahmen der persönlichen Quote (2 MeFos pro Person und Jahr) noch entnommen werden.
> Auch der August 2011 war ein Rekordmonat, es wurden alleine in diesem August mindestens 461 Lachse in der Skjern Au gefangen (August 2010 waren es 344) . Es könnte sein, dass sich die Zahl noch erhöht, da noch Meldungen aus dem August "nachtrudeln" könnten.
> Insgesamt ist die Skjern Au wieder ganz klar auf dem Weg zu einer erneuten Rekordsaison:vik:.
> Allen, die das Vergnügen haben, noch in den nächsten 4 Wochen in der Skjern Au fischen zu können, wünsche ich noch heisse Drills!#6
> ...



Hallo MeFo-Schreck, danke für die Info. Hört sich ja sehr gut an. Dass die Skjern Au von Jahr zu Jahr besser wird, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Bin ab morgen zum 12. Mal mit Angelfreund Jürgen für eine Woche an der Skjern.

Dass nun auch die Quote für kleine Lachse ausgeschöpft ist, sehe ich positiv, weil das sicher den einen oder anderen Kochtopfangler von einem Kurztrip zur Skjern abhält. Damit will ich übrigens niemanden kritisieren, der aus moralisch-ethischen Bedenken gegen C&R ist. Diese Einstellung akzeptiere ich, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Ich freue mich auf die kommende Woche mit C&R. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Werner und Jürgen
Dann drücke ich euch die Daumen für die Skjern.|wavey:#6#:
Schönen Gruß an euch von Roland,Lukas und S.Vater


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Auch ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und Spass an der Skjern Au beim C&R!#6#h
Nebeneffekt des Entnahmestopps kann sicherlich eine geringerer "Betrieb" am Wasser sein.
Vielleicht fängst Du ja auch eine stramme MeFo, die Du dann auch ganz legal entnehmen könntest, wenn Du willst.
Gestern wurde übrigens eine kapitale MeFo mit 92 cm und 7 Kg aus der "A11-Strecke" der Skjern Au gemeldet #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (12. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Angelfreunde,

nur bekloppte Angler gehen bei solchem Wetter ans Wasser: Sturm von Windstärke 7 - 8, erst zwei Tage ununterbrochener Dauerregen, dann die Tage danach ca. alle 30 Minuten ein Gewitter mit heftigem Platzregen im Wechsel mit 10 Minuten Sonnenschein. Die Skjern führt Hochwasser und der Wellengang durch den Sturm ist auch nicht ohne. Parkplätze und die Au-Weiden für Kühe und Pferde sind teilweise überflutet. Denen macht das aber nix aus. |supergri

Wir nahmen uns ein Beispiel daran und stapften watend die Pfade an der Skjern entlang. Allerdings war wegen des stürmischen Wetters und des trüben Wassers der Einsatz der Fliegenrute nicht so optimal und ich griff meistens zur Spinnrute. Auf Blinker biss in den ersten Tagen ein kleiner Hecht (ca. 60 cm) und auf Wobbler ein mittlerer Aland (ca. 45 cm), was beweist, dass es auch andere Fische als Lachse und Meerforellen in der Skjern gibt. Aber wegen dieser Fische war ich ja nicht hier.

Am Donnerstag nachmittag endlich das Highlight der Angeltour: Ich sah nach drei Jahren und mehreren Wochenaufenthalten an der Skjern wieder mal einen Lachs kräftig buckeln, auf meiner Höhe etwa in der Mitte des Flusses. Das war fast schon ein kompletter Sprung aus dem Wasser. Die Richtung war stromaufwärts. Jürgen stand 50 Meter oberhalb. Ich rief ihm zu: "Da kommt ein Lachs bei Dir vorbei!" und rannte ca. 20 Meter stromaufwärts, um von da aus meinen Wobbler neu auszuwerfen. 

Das Unglaubliche wurde wahr: Nach dem ersten Wurf und drei Kurbelumdrehungen spürte ich den harten Biss und den ersten Run. Da ich wegen der ständigen Hänger im Kraut mit Schnüren von 10kg fischte, konnte ich zügig drillen und den Fisch in kurzer Zeit über den Kescher von Jürgen führen. Jürgen hat Fotos gemacht und der Fisch wurde schnell und schonend zurückgesetzt.

Was mich etwas wunderte, war die leichte Laichverfärbung des Milchners kurz hinter dem Fjord. Der Lachs war für einen Absteiger zu kräftig, und Absteiger in dieser Jahreszeit sind meines Wissens absolut nicht üblich. Aufgrund der einsetzenden Laichverfärbung kam er wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht frisch aus der Nordsee. Er muss sich also schon einige Zeit im Fjord aufgehalten haben. Vielleicht haben die Regenfälle und der damit verbundene Wasseranstieg der Skjern ihn ermuntert, sich wieder auf den Laichaufstieg zu begeben. So mein bescheidener Erklärungsversuch. Wenn jemand von den Experten hier eine andere Erklärung hat, bitte raus damit. ;+

Hallo Roland und andere Bastelfreaks, ein Foto des Wobblers habe ich auch mal reingestellt. Der arbeitet mit sehr kurzen und schnellen aber deutlich spürbaren seitlichen Bewegungen. Wenn man ihn langsam einkurbelst, meint man einen Vibrator an der Schnur zu haben. Genau so  wie bei einem großen Spinner, nur mit dem manchmal entscheidenden Unterschied, dass der Wobbler gegen die Stömung nach unten und der Spinner nach oben läuft. Von der Tauchschaufel her und der mittig darauf angebrachten Öse ist es ein Deep Runner. Die Marke könnte Balzer gewesen sein, weiss ich aber nicht mehr genau. Die Farbe ist ein Versuch mit Airbrush von mir. Die Kratzer am Lack haben übrigens Zander aus dem Rhein gemacht. |supergri

Im Winter werde ich mich mal daran machen, selber Wobbler mit ähnlicher Aktion zu basteln. 

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich nicht versäumen, mich herzlich bei Costas für seine Tipps zu guten Angelstrecken bei hohem Wasserstand zu bedanken. Ohne diese hätten wir bei der Suche nach begehbaren Angelstellen sicher etliche Kilometer und viele Stunden mehr im Auto verbracht. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Man Werner
Da freue ich mich aber riesig für Dich.
Ein toller Fisch #6
Das hast Du aber auch verdient gehabt,das es nicht möglich war Ihn auf Fliege zu fangen,schmälert die Sache ja nicht.Das kommt nächstes Jahr.
Oder auf Langeland |rolleyes
Mein Neid und Respekt sind bei Dir.


LG
Bruno #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Erst mal ein fettes "Petri Heil" zu dem Lachs!#6
Gerechter Lohn für diejenigen, die sich trotz des beschriebenen "Schweinewetters" nach draussen trauen!|wavey:
Im September sind so manche aufsteigenden Lachse in der Skjern Au schon angefärbt, da sie sich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon länger im Fluss aufhalten können, das habe ich auch auf den Fangmeldungen/-Bildern der letzten Jahre an der Skjern Au öfters gesehen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## leif88 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Petri schöber Lachs:m


----------



## kingandre88 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@Werner:Ein Dickes Petri von mir!!!#6


----------



## cozmo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder.. ich bin ab Donnerstag nächster Woche das erstemal in der Nähe der Skjern au... genauer ich habe eine Hütte in Tarm...
Ich will mal mit der 2Hand an die Skjern und wollte jetzt mal nach Stellen fragen wo ich so fischen kann!!! Muss ich weiter ins Landesinnere oder kann ich schon direkt bei Skjern fischen???


----------



## kenito (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

So einen Lachs hät ich auch gerne diesen Sommer gehabt:l


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



cozmo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder.. ich bin ab Donnerstag nächster Woche das erstemal in der Nähe der Skjern au... genauer ich habe eine Hütte in Tarm...
> Ich will mal mit der 2Hand an die Skjern und wollte jetzt mal nach Stellen fragen wo ich so fischen kann!!! Muss ich weiter ins Landesinnere oder kann ich schon direkt bei Skjern fischen???


Du kannst auch schon direkt bei Skjern fischen, auch da werden viele Lachse verhaftet und da sind die Ufer auch weitgehend voll "2-Hand-tauglich" :q da wenig Hindernisse am Ufer sind.
Zu Plätzen kannst Du Dich auch bei Costas in seinem Laden (Fisknu) in Tarm direkt neben dem Aldi schlau machen (Centervej 3 - 6880 Tarm ), seine Tips bzgl. Plätzen und Ködern sind Gold wert.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du kannst auch schon direkt bei Skjern fischen, auch da werden viele Lachse verhaftet und da sind die Ufer auch weitgehend voll "2-Hand-tauglich" :q da wenig Hindernisse am Ufer sind.
> Zu Plätzen kannst Du Dich auch bei Costas in seinem Laden (Fisknu) in Tarm direkt neben dem Aldi schlau machen (Centervej 3 - 6880 Tarm ), seine Tips bzgl. Plätzen und Ködern sind Gold wert.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


Axel, hatten wir das nicht schon einmal, dass Du mir ständig zuvorgekommen bist :m
Dem ist eigentlich wenig hinzuzufügen, gerade für den ersten Besuch an der Skjern kann man einen Besuch bei Costas nicht dringend genug empfehlen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## cozmo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@ all
Mensch Leute das klingt doch klasse... ich wollte mir eine Karte für die Strecke Borris kaufen weil ich davon viel gehört habe...
da sollen 2 Brücken sein und dazwischen kann man wohl eine gute Strecke fischen....
Was sagt ihr??


----------



## Michael_05er (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Wenn ich bei Costas war, kannte der halt auch immer die Statistiken der letzten Tage wusste, in welchem Abschnitt die Lachse aktuell gut beißen. Insofern lohnt sich auch da der Besuch. (Oder zumindest vielleicht, ich habe bisher nur zwei Schneidertage an der Skjern erlebt, aber schon mehrere Lachse buckeln sehen. Costas war aber dabei, er wird mir also keinen Unsinn erzählt haben.)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@cozmo
Michael und Mefo-Schreck haben es richtig geschrieben. Am besten direkt vor  Ort beim Kartenkauf nach den aktuellsten Hot-Spots fragen. Das Ganze  teilt sich in 2 Hauptstrecken ("Fjord bis Albaek" und "Borris") auf, sowie  einige kleinere Strecken. Die Situation kann sich von Tag zu Tag stark  ändern. In der letzten Wochen wurde bedeutend besser bei der Strecke von Fjord bis Albaek gefangen. Diese Strecke selbst hat ca. 40 Uferkilometer und nicht  alle Stellen sind gleich gut. 

Heute hat mein Kumpel Heine wieder einen Bombentag gehabt. Trotz  Sturmböen war er wieder unterwegs. Wie immer geht er nur 1-2 Stunden  täglich angelt, kommt aber fast immer zum Erfolg. Heute waren es 2  Lachse und 1 Meerforelle. Die 2 Lachse hat er 1000 m neben  meiner Arbeitsstätte gefangen. Beim 2. hat er mich angerufen und gebeten  hinzufahren um Fotos zu machen. Ich versuche das Bild gleich hier zu  platzieren.

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/1623/skjernalaks2internetc.jpg

Grüsse aus dem Norden |wavey:
Costas


----------



## cozmo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

supergeil Costas..... toller Fisch.. da weiß dein Kumpel wohl was er tut!!
Wo finde ich dich denn genau???


----------



## Costas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



cozmo schrieb:


> supergeil Costas..... toller Fisch.. da weiß dein Kumpel wohl was er tut!!
> Wo finde ich dich denn genau???



@cozmo
Es ist sonst wirklich schwer, mich zu finden :q....aber Mefo-Schreck hat es - freundlicherweise - weiter oben (Posting 161) sehr deutlich geschrieben.


----------



## cozmo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@ Costas
Ohha das habe ich nicht gesehen.!! Meine Freundin hat mich verprügelt und meine Augen sind geschwollen... kann nicht gut gucken!!!


----------



## Costas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



cozmo schrieb:


> @ Costas
> Ohha das habe ich nicht gesehen.!! Meine Freundin hat mich verprügelt und meine Augen sind geschwollen... kann nicht gut gucken!!!



lass mich raten...du hast ihr gerade erzählt, dass du nächste woche in die angelferien nach DK fährst :q.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Axel, hatten wir das nicht schon einmal, dass Du mir ständig zuvorgekommen bist :m


Ok, ich geh' jetzt in meine Ecke und schäm' mich auch dafür .:q|wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo cozmo, Costas' Laden findest Du sogar über Google Maps wenn Du "Tarm , Fisknu.dk" eingibst |wavey: hier ist der Link: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Fisknu...039&sspn=21.064332,39.418945&vpsrc=6&t=m&z=15

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (15. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Boardies,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. #h

Hier mein Nachtrag: Das stürmische Wetter hat bis heute angehalten. Trotzdem gelang mir heute um 17:00 Uhr noch ein guter Fang, diesmal auf einen Blinker.

Den Blinker hatte ich wirklich nur als Notlösung gewählt, um eventuell einen größeren Hecht zum Zuschnappen zu überreden. Gebissen hat ein Lachs! Und wieder ein 85er mit einsetzender Laichverfärbung. Und sehr stramm und gut genährt, wie das Foto zeigt. Weil er sich so tapfer gegen die Landung gewehrt hat und sein Testosteronspiegel sich langsam aber sicher dem Höhepunkt nähert, schwimmt er wieder in der Skjern. 

Morgen ist mein letzter Tag hier und das Wetter soll sich vollkommen ändern: statt Sturmböen aus Westen ein leichter Säuselwind aus Osten. Deshalb will ich jetzt mal meine Lachsruten montieren. Aller guten Dinge sind drei und ein Lachs auf Fliege wäre ein Abschluß, den ich mir wünsche. Schaun mer mal...

Gruß, Werner |wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Werner
Du bist noch da und ich dachte Ihr seit wieder zurück!!
Schöner Fisch ,Glückwunsch :m:m:m#a#:.Hatte Jürgen auch Glück??
Schönen Gruß Roland


----------



## Bruno 01 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. #h
> 
> ...


 
Ja goil  #6
Drücke beide Daumen das es noch einen auf Fliege gibt.
Und nächste Woche dann paar Mefos.

Bruno #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

"Petri Heil" zum 2. "Blech"-Lachs #6. Schöne Färbung!
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es auch noch mit der Fliege klappt! |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (17. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

@ Rolcinc und Bruno 01 zur Erklärung:
Meine Urlaubsplanung ist etwas durcheinandergeraten. Das mit den Meerforellen diese Woche hat sich durch mangelnde Terminabsprachen leider (oder besser gottseidank ) erledigt. Außerdem hatte Jürgen diese Woche berufliche Termine. Deshalb waren wir wie geplant letzte Woche an der Skjern und sind Samstag wieder abgereist. Da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub angemeldet hatte, habe ich Montag kurzentschlossen telefonisch in Borris ein Zimmer gebucht und bin Dienstag morgen Richtung DK mit dem Vorsatz abgedüst, drei ganze Tage Fulltime-Fischen auf Lachs durchzuziehen. Morgen früh (Samstag) fahre ich wieder zurück.

Rückblickend muß ich sagen, es hat sich gelohnt! |supergri Die Entscheidung, nochmal für vier Tage zur Skjern zu reisen war goldrichtig! U.a. auch deshalb, weil ich bei Costas im Geschäft den Heine Fausing kennengelernt habe. Heine fängt Skjern-Lachse auf Ansage. Länger als zwei 
Stunden ist er dafür selten am Wasser. Und ansonsten ist er ein sehr sympathischer Typ, mit dem ich mich gut ausgetauscht habe. Er versteht zwar wenig deutsch, und ich so gut wie gar kein dänisch, aber Costas hat übersetzt. Auch fachlich ist Heine sehr gut informiert. Und seine Tipps bezüglich guter Angelstrecken sind wirklich klasse. Heine ist für mich der Henrik Mortensen der Skjern Å. Nicht nur aufgrund seiner praktischen Erfahrung im Lachsfischen mit der Fliege, sondern auch wegen seiner Kenntnisse über Lebensweise und Verhalten der Lachse.

An der Strecke, die Heine mir heute nachmittag bei Costas empfohlen hat, habe ich heute Abend das erste mal seit September 2008 wieder einen silbernen Lachs springen sehen, 15 Meter vor mir und in voller Größe! Wenn ich morgen früh nicht schon auf der Heimfahrt wäre, würde ich den wie vor drei Jahren mit der Fliege fangen, da bin ich mir sicher. Heute Abend wollte er noch nicht, wahrscheinlich war er durch mich beunruhigt. Um ein Bild von Mortensen zu gebrauchen: Da ist 'ne Raststätte auf der Autobahn der Lachse.

Ende April 2012 bin ich wieder hier. Jetzt gehe ich erstmal schlafen und träume von Meterlachsen. 


Gruß, Werner #h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Hallo Werner
Jetzt ist mir alles klar Werner,#6,und wie wir gesehen haben hat sich dein "Kurz" Urlaub gelohnt#6#6 Gute Heimfahrt

P.S.Wenn du wieder da bist ,melde dich mal bei mir Werner
Schönen Gruß Roland


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. September 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Nur als Zwischeninfo: Mit dem heutigen Tag hat die Skjern Au das letzjährige Rekordergebnis von 1148 Lachsen wieder getoppt, denn der aktuelle Zwischenstand der Lachsstatistik auf www.skjernaasam.dk ist bei 1150 Lachsen und es sind noch 10 Tage bis zum Ende der Saison #6. Damit hat die Skjern Au seit dem Tiefpunkt der Lachsfänge im Jahr 2001 (61 Lachse) "Ihr" Ergebnis jedes Jahr gesteigert. 
Mein höchster Respekt und Dank an alle, die dieses Renaturierungs- und Naturschutzprojekt an der Skjern Au in solch beeindruckender Weise möglich gemacht haben|wavey:#6 und mich in diesem Frühjahr auch davon profitieren liessen!
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Die Saison an der Skjern Au ist nun seit 10 Tagen vorüber und inzwischen sollten auch die letzten "Nachzügler" betreffs der Meldungen eingetrudelt sein.
In der schönen Konsequenz heisst dass, das die Skjern Au wieder einmal (zum 10. Mal hintereinander) ihr Lachs-Ergebnis gesteigert hat und die Saison 2011 wieder ein Rekordjahr war mit dieses Mal 1263 Lachsen (siehe auch angehängtes Bild). 
Wenn man das ermittelte Durchschnittsgewicht zugrunde legt, wurden 2011 über 7 Tonnen (!!!!) an Lachsen von Anglern im Skjern-Au-system gefangen, wahrlich ein extraordinäres Ergebnis, da könne auch in den klassischen "Lachsländern" wie Schweden und Norwegen nicht viele Flüsse mithalten!#6


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Moin Mefo_Schreck

Danke für die Info. Das ist , wenn mein Taschenrechner richtig tickt, ein Durchschnittsgewicht von 5,5 kg , einfach gewaltig.
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Skjern Au -2011*

Dein Taschenrechner tickt richtig :q , wenn man es genau nimmt (so steht es in der Statistik) ergeben 1263 Lachse mit einem Schnittgewicht von 5,751 Kg ein Gesamtgewicht von 7263,51 Kg |bigeyes :vik: #6  . 
Wenn man die Lachse mit einer Durschnittslänge von 82,38 cm hintereinanderlegen würde, würden über 1 Km (1040,46 m) Gesamtlänge herauskommen! #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

